
Clocks and Economic Growth - secondary
https://www.nationalreview.com/corner/study-clocks-economic-growth-productivity-work-culture/
======
danharaj
If you completely ignore the violent history of the industrial revolution and
reduce prosperity to statistics like population growth, it's such a happy
story!

I for one am totally happy that the day is accurately cut into precise pieces
so that the best time can be sold off so that I can eat.

Economic history doesn't need to be tinged with a teleological and moral
angle-- unless you got something to sell.

